# sendmail smarthost auth



## paulfrottawa (Feb 15, 2009)

Hello

I'm setting up a mail server with sendmail from inside a jail. I was sending and recieving fine to my isp email account but I could send mail to my hotmail account.

Now I've been stuck trying to get my isp's smarthost to work. 

I have tried [smtp.broadband.rogers.com]

and my mail is returned because of authorization. 

I have set up that three different way's.

example 

/etc/mail/access using this post 2


> As of sendmail-8.12 "authinfo" is built into sendmail.cf so all you have to do is add your "AuthInfo" statement to /etc/mail/access
> 
> Insert into /etc/mail/access
> 
> ...



and this  http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/smtp-auth.html

and this 
http://www.sendmail.org/~ca/email/auth.html#smtpclient

here's the return message
  ----- Transcript of session follows -----
... while talking to smtp-rog.mail.yahoo.com.:
>>> MAIL From:<paul@mail.plusx.ca> AUTH=<>
<<< 530 authentication required - for help go to


----------



## crsd (Feb 15, 2009)

so what are the contents of your /etc/mail/`hostname`.mc now (auth related part should be enough)?


----------



## paulfrottawa (Feb 16, 2009)

This is my smtp server


telnet smtp.broadband.rogers.com 25

220 smtp101.rog.mail.re2.yahoo.com ESMTP
ehlo localhost
250-smtp101.rog.mail.re2.yahoo.com
250-AUTH LOGIN PLAIN XYMCOOKIE
250-PIPELINING
250 8BITMIME
451 timeout (#4.4.3)


Connection to host lost.

__________________
I can connect with base 64


----------



## paulfrottawa (Feb 16, 2009)

*Solved*

I had to convert my isp's email account and password.

http://base64-encoder-online.waraxe.us/

In my .mc I used the smart host that kept replying back and not the one rogers told me to use. witch was smtp.broadband.rogers.com to smtp-rog.mail.yahoo.com and enclosed it with brackets  [smtp-rog.mail.yahoo.com]. 

In my access file this was my setup. Using a different password of course.


> > AuthInfo:smtp-rog.mail.yahoo.com "U:root" "I=cGF1bC5iZWxhaXJAcm9nZXJzLmNvbQ==" "P=ZnJlZWJzZA==" "R:rogers.com" "MIGEST-MD5 LOGIN"
> > plusx.ca        OK
> 
> 
> then make and then make install



Now i have a different message but at least i signed on and am sharing that with the forum.

Heads up 
this is what rogers wants next.

http://www.rogershelp.com/yahoo/article.php?id=10H-F

I hope its nothing I haven read it yet.


----------



## paulfrottawa (Feb 17, 2009)

crsd said:
			
		

> so what are the contents of your /etc/mail/`hostname`.mc now (auth related part should be enough)?




The contents that worked 


_____________________________________Top Half
SIONID(`$FreeBSD: src/etc/sendmail/freebsd.mc,v 1.34.2.3.2.1 2008/11/25 02:59
OSTYPE(freebsd6)
DOMAIN(generic)
define(`SMART_HOST',`[smtp-rog.mail.yahoo.com]')dnl
FEATURE(access_db, `hash -o -T<TMPF> /etc/mail/access')
FEATURE(blacklist_recipients)
FEATURE(local_lmtp)
FEATURE(mailertable, `hash -o /etc/mail/mailertable')
FEATURE(virtusertable, `hash -o /etc/mail/virtusertable')
___________________________________________Bottom half
define(`confCW_FILE', `-o /etc/mail/local-host-names')

dnl Enable for both IPv4 and IPv6 (optional)
DAEMON_OPTIONS(`Name=IPv4, Family=inet')
dnl DAEMON_OPTIONS(`Name=IPv6, Family=inet6, Modifiers=O')

define(`confBIND_OPTS', `WorkAroundBrokenAAAA')
define(`confNO_RCPT_ACTION', `add-to-undisclosed')
define(`confPRIVACY_FLAGS', `authwarnings,noexpn,novrfy')
MAILER(local)
MAILER(smtp)
dnl set SASL options
TRUST_AUTH_MECH(`GSSAPI DIGEST-MD5 CRAM-MD5 LOGIN')dnl
define(`confAUTH_MECHANISMS', `GSSAPI DIGEST-MD5 CRAM-MD5 LOGIN')dnl


____________________________________If this thread helps you please leave a thanks.


----------



## paulfrottawa (Mar 28, 2009)

..ah


----------

